# Good SS brake lines



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im in the market for some SS brake lines very soon for i be doing nx2000 brake swap.

can you give me a heads up on what is a good company and the price on them and where i can buy it at. 

Help me out please thanks.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

SS lines are one of those things that one company wont really be differentiated much by product quality from another. They are all basically the same. Russell, Goodrich, etc...you cant really strike out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

which ones are the best priced though is now my question.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe Goodrige through ightningmotorsports.com

However, beware the 'its not in stock so we have to order it' thing. No mail order place will have your lines in so expect about a month wait.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I personally like Russel SS lines. im using them with my ad22vf upgrade. and they are more than worth the 45$ i paid for them..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I believe Goodrige through ightningmotorsports.com*


Thats Lightningmotorsports.com



sethwas said:


> *However, beware the 'its not in stock so we have to order it' thing. No mail order place will have your lines in so expect about a month wait.*


Not necessarily.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I got mine there, and they told me that they only stock the most popular cars. The rest they get straight from the manufacturer. Makes sense.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *I personally like Russel SS lines. im using them with my ad22vf upgrade. and they are more than worth the 45$ i paid for them..  *


holly where can i get these russel ss lines for that price?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can n-e-one help me find SS brake lines???


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Email Greg at Mossy. They have Crown Performance lines for our cars.

BTW: A lot of places will not have the lines for our Sentras in stock. The market's probably just too small to comfortably accomodate us on the shelf.


----------

